# Barebow Ring



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get an official barebow ring for judging purposes?

Thanks!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stonebraker has been working on some. I seem to recall him showing me one that had multiple "go, no-go" gauges for the 12.2cm ring, arrow points and shafts, etc.

You can make one out of plexiglass if you can cut a 12.2cm hole in it, then just cut a slot for the string to pass through.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Lookup Steve Caufman on FB he had a bunch machined, they turned out really nice with multiple go-no go gauges.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Ah, that's the one I saw Rick carrying around. Nice tool, but the edges were sharp as hell. Could use some time in a tumbler before it's anodized IMO. The one Rick had could have accidentally cut a string.


----------



## S.Caufman (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, limbwalker is right. the edges are sharper than I'd like. I took a fine steelwool to my and it helped a lot. I didn't do it to the ones I sold because it scratched the heck out of the anodized finish. I will smooth the edges before sending them to get anodized in the future. (shrug) Live and learn. 
I had 50 made and have 2 left. I haven't decided if I want to spend the $$ to get more made. I'm not sure there's enough of a market for another batch. I'm not sure that the $2.50 I made on the project is really enough incentive. 
I'll take my last two to US Nationals if I still have them in July.
Thanks.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Steve, I'll take one if you still have it.

I'd give you at least $2.50 for it.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

how much were you charging? post a thread here offering them (charge enough to make more than 2.50 per) and take pre orders rather than mfg and hope you can sell them. Don't forget to factor in shipping. When you get to enough orders to make the run, Then do it.

DC


----------



## SteveMMM (Feb 19, 2015)

It seems like there is a need for this type of gauge and this is the first of this type I've seen for sale. I just ordered one.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

dchan said:


> how much were you charging? post a thread here offering them (charge enough to make more than 2.50 per) and take pre orders rather than mfg and hope you can sell them. Don't forget to factor in shipping. When you get to enough orders to make the run, Then do it.
> 
> DC


Agreed. I'll order at least two, if not four or five. My club has five USArchery judges and probably a dozen barebow archers who could all use one.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

might be worth putting a design up on shapeways so they can be printed on demand.
Most I've seen are made from lexan or plexiglass. 

Grant


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

S.Caufman said:


> Yes, limbwalker is right. the edges are sharper than I'd like. I took a fine steelwool to my and it helped a lot. I didn't do it to the ones I sold because it scratched the heck out of the anodized finish. I will smooth the edges before sending them to get anodized in the future. (shrug) Live and learn.
> I had 50 made and have 2 left. I haven't decided if I want to spend the $$ to get more made. I'm not sure there's enough of a market for another batch. I'm not sure that the $2.50 I made on the project is really enough incentive.
> I'll take my last two to US Nationals if I still have them in July.
> Thanks.


Is the arrow diameter gauge sized up? IIRC a 9.3mm arrow will not fit in a 9.3 millimeter slot...

Also, I love this multi-gauge. Nice design and execution. I have no real need of one, but I still covet it.


----------



## S.Caufman (Sep 12, 2006)

*Warbow*, yes the slot is 9.4mm and the hole is 9.3mm.
*dchan*, someone else gave me the same advice a few weeks ago. There was a rush of orders from judges all over the country before indoor nationals, then the orders died off.
*Grant*, I'm not familiar with the site and will look it up. I saw one plastic tool earlier this year. The plastic ring was way out of spec when I measured it again a caliper and compared it with my tool. There's something to be said for precision water jet cutting.
*SteveMMM*, it will be shipped today.
*limbwalker*, 4 of them have already been sent to Texas. Send me an email if you want the last one. It's in the picture.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

S.Caufman said:


> *Grant*, I'm not familiar with the site and will look it up. I saw one plastic tool earlier this year. The plastic ring was way out of spec when I measured it again a caliper and compared it with my tool. There's something to be said for precision water jet cutting.


Although I like the convenience of print on demand and 3D printing has some amazing applications, I, too, am not sure if "precision measurement gauge" is one of those applications. :dontknow:

I suspect the market for high quality judging rings is easily saturated, though. But, I'd also think there are plenty of clubs that would want to have such a thing as a club tool. Yours is the nicest I've seen. It would be a shame if such a good design were unavailable.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You can print things very precisely, but it would require a bit of a design adjustment. The arrow gauge might not be precise enough to be useful.
I personally prefer metal but you cannot argue with the convenience of print on demand.

Grant


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Caufman I would really like to get one of your rings. Can you PM to let me know whether or not you got one? I'm judging a tournament in two weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

If you ever get anymore made and they aren't sharp edged, ild like to get a few, 8, 10 or so. I know some friends that would like them. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, I would take a couple as well. I think you are getting close to enough for an order.

Cheers


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I would order one too.


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

I would like to order one also. Please PM me. Thanks,

Mark


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Demmer said:


> If you ever get anymore made and they aren't sharp edged, ild like to get a few, 8, 10 or so. I know some friends that would like them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


STeve, charge him extra.....


----------



## S.Caufman (Sep 12, 2006)

Geez, I didn't expect the response and interest that I've received. I said I had two and received requests for 20. I guess I need to having meetings with the design engineers, manufacturing, accounts payable and the shipping department to make some more. 

Seriously, I'll get the ball rolling to have another batch made. I've replied to all of the PMs I received. If you want your name added to the list of people to contact when the next batch is ready, please email me. I monitor email much more than I monitor AT. No offense intended AT gods.

I had the first batch colored red so I would be less likely to forget it somewhere. Maybe I'll have the 2nd batch be yellow? 
[email protected]
Thanks again for the interest. I'll make an announcement here on AT when they're ready after I contact the short list.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I bought two-we used them at US INDOOR nationals I took a hard stone I used for knives to take the edge off one and a dremel for another. still works fine and a bit less aggressive!

worth the money for sure. beats my old BB ring-stiff cardboard I cut using the 12.2 M ten ring of a 122 CM target for the hole


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

rsarns said:


> STeve, charge him extra.....


Shut up. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

S.Caufman said:


> Geez, I didn't expect the response and interest that I've received. I said I had two and received requests for 20. I guess I need to having meetings with the design engineers, manufacturing, accounts payable and the shipping department to make some more.
> 
> Seriously, I'll get the ball rolling to have another batch made. I've replied to all of the PMs I received. If you want your name added to the list of people to contact when the next batch is ready, please email me. I monitor email much more than I monitor AT. No offense intended AT gods.
> 
> ...


Yellow could be good, but the contrast with the etched text won't be as strong.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Would be cool if it included hole and slot for the NFAA arrow size too (and maybe a 12" for the BH stabilizer length).


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> Would be cool if it included hole and slot for the NFAA arrow size too (and maybe a 12" for the BH stabilizer length).


NFAA wouldn't need the ring at all, though. You could make a much smaller, straighter tool for NFAA.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

NFAA use all you need is a ruler and checking that they aren't trying to shoot a stabilizer.

Would like the next batch to be rounded on the edges if possible.

Grant


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

No need for arrow hole for nfaa. They allow just about all legal arrows. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Demmer said:


> No need for arrow hole for nfaa. They allow just about all legal arrows.


NFAA does have a maximum arrow size, and there are or may be arrows manufactured that are bigger than NFAA legal.

6. Maximum arrow shaft diameter allowed in NFAA competition will be 0.422 inches, with point diameter not to exceed 0.425 inches. The shaft diameter will include any wrap placed on the arrow and will include the size of the nock and the nock insert.

So would need a slot for the shaft of .422 inches and a hole for the point of .425 inches.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

How often would that thing be used? I've never stumbled upon anyone using an illegal arrow in nfaa. Just curious. Not saying it wouldnt be a useful tool. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Caufman (Sep 12, 2006)

You have a good point *Warbow*. White on yellow might not show up very well. 
*wa-prez* - I thought about the 12" measurement but don't want to carry around an inspection that big. Maybe I could add a 6" measurement. I carry a tape measure when I do equipment inspections so I don't really need a 12" measurement.

Several people have asked about the price. The first batch cost $25 plus Priority flat rate shipping of $6.45 per order.
I hope to price the second batch at the same price. The anodizing company delayed me for a month so I'll be looking for a new company for the order. 
*Demmer*, yours are going to cost $45 because Ren said I should charge you more. :wink: Come to NFAA Nationals in Darrington WA and you can take it up with him.

I have received interest for 20 so far. Thank you all for your interest. I will post an update when I have more information.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Hahaha. 😆😆😆

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Email sent. That thing looks great.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

S.Caufman said:


> *Demmer*, yours are going to cost $45 because Ren said I should charge you more. :wink: Come to NFAA Nationals in Darrington WA and you can take it up with him.


Only fair given the cost of subtly scaling his off by 5%... :embara:


----------



## S.Caufman (Sep 12, 2006)

The Archery Inspection Scale v2 is ready. I just sent messages and emails to the folks that had contacted me back in April. We made a number of improvements in v2 and it looks great. 
The good news... the sharp edges are gone, the slot is 9.3mm, the 40mm and 20mm outies are now indents and the width is also 20mm. 
Now for the bad news... All 30 that were made have been requested.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

Hmm, I am new to this but trying to learn as much as I can. I understand the check for arrow shaft and point size, but what else are these things measuring?


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

Google is my friend...
http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50242

And for the Frenchies here:
http://bourges1ere.fr/images/Technique/BareBow.htm


----------



## yash620 (May 18, 2015)

Wow that looks really great, if you are ever going to make another batch I would love to get one of those. Should I email you at [email protected] about it?


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow, those are amazing. I won't need them, but if you should make a new batch you should consider to contact Lancaster if they want to sell them for you for a decent price...

Very nice design!


----------



## S.Caufman (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments Montalaar and Yash620. I appreciate it. I just hope that the people that bought the first 50 don't want to exchange them for the new version. 

*Yash620 *- Yes, please email me. If someone doesn't follow through with buying the one reserved for them, I'll contact you. 
*Montalaar *- Lancaster will be at Nationals and I was thinking about talking with them about the process of them carrying the tool. Manufacturing and selling these things in small batches out of my home is one thing. Selling through Lancaster is taking it to another level.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

It was fun seeing them in use at the FITA Field Nationals last weekend.

They look awesome.


----------



## yash620 (May 18, 2015)

I just sent an email, thanks


----------

